# Myth vs. Creme D'Nude



## moopoint (Mar 27, 2009)

I am a huge fan of the nude lip. Like huge.

I have Myth, but now I have my eye on Creme D'Nude... I'm a student you see, so I really shouldn't spend money on sh*t I don't need. Are they too similar to have both? How's the finish on Creme D'Nude? If its glossier I think it's worth it. But I'm an addict, I'll find any reason...


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 27, 2009)

creme d nude is much creamier....it settles in the lines less. myth is a little more of a pale pink and creme d nude is more beige.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 27, 2009)

It's all really about what kind of look you want. Myth for me, was too much peach for a nude lip. Creme de Nude is the actual beige.


----------



## obentick (Apr 5, 2009)

I have both and the Creme d Nude is more lighter and shiner and the Myth is creamer and shows more color. I love them both, I am a student too and I dont regret buying both of them. I LOVE THEM. GO for it.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 5, 2009)

I prefer Myth, cause my skin is more pink and less beige, so as a nude L/S it works better for me. Plus it shows more colour IMO.
I use it with Subculture L/L and Underage L/G for a perfect nude lip!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 6, 2009)

I think their both great buys for nude lip lovers. I prefer Myth cause I love the lil pinky peachiness it has, but Creme D'Nude is your perfect beige out of the 2, it has less peach to it then Myth does.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

I love CDN...Myth and I not so good together looks very peachy chalky on me...CDN is very creamy and feels great...all the cremesheens do IMO


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 6, 2009)

Myth is very much like putting concealer on your lips. Due to it's super thick satin formula, it's gonna sink into the lines on your lips, unless you fill your lips with liner beforehand. And it is gonna look gross without a gloss on top.

Creme De Nude, being a cremesheen formula is a lot thinner, and looks a lot more natural while still being nude. It's better than myth, in my opinion, because you can just throw it on and run out the door. And you can do one layer for a natural lip, or 3+ for a more nude-tastic one.


----------



## Rosario (Apr 6, 2009)

I have both but i prefer Creme D Nude, Myth makes my lips dry and as someone mentioned already it makes it look as if you put concealer on your lips. But then again maybe i just dont know how to apply Myth.

From one addict to another i'd say just get it


----------



## candycane80 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have both and I hands down prefer Myth, Creme d'Nude is kinda sheer and I have to put on like 100 coats for any color and it is more of a true beige no pinkness or peachiness to it, I say get it if you like a sheer nude lip.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree that Myth tends to settle in the lines and needs a coat of gloss.

I'm might get Creme D'Nude tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to try it!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 7, 2009)

Wear Myth with a peach lipglass like Echantress. It look's so sexy. Concealer lips are yucky. lol


----------



## elainous (Apr 7, 2009)

dang, i just got cdn, and was loving it so much, i was wondering if i should get myth.... sounds like i should... ;-)


----------



## patatafrita (Apr 9, 2009)

a swatch of creme d' nude/Myth (nw20 skin), + Hue:

COMPARATIF PHOTO DES RAL MAC HUE, CREME D' NUDE ET MYTH - Un peu plus de bleu sur mes yeux


----------



## moopoint (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks! Looks like CDN is more pink/peachy actually.


----------

